# Switch-a-roo Update



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

New Varient 5, 6, 9, 10 plate


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Old V1, 2 plate pre-removal and new plate for compare


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Old plate half way out...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

New plate half in...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

New plate install complete 'on safe'


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

New plate 'on fire'


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Punch I used to press out the retaining pin and some lube for new part (thx 2400)


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

The whole process including gun take down, and taking all the pics took about 5 min.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, pretty nice. Nice that U were able to do it yourself 

I don't ride the safety, so I will just keep the V1 on my USPC - but for people who do - I can see why U would want that...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Wow, pretty nice. Nice that U were able to do it yourself
> 
> I don't ride the safety, so I will just keep the V1 on my USPC - but for people who do - I can see why U would want that...


Its a piece of cake to do it.

Beauty of the whole thing is, if I end up not liking it, I can go back in another 5 min and I only out $10 + shipping. For that matter I can 'prolly get my $$ back on HK Pro.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good read JWkimber45 & good photo's. Thanks.


----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

Great Pix! I'll second the ease of switching those plates. 

I ordered one of each for about $8.00 each so I could experiment with my USPc. I like cocked and locked, but settled on decock only (V3+4) since I'm used to DA autos.

It takes about 30 seconds to change the plates after you've done it a time or two.


----------

